# biometrics



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 19, 2009)

hello people,

i want to start a  project on biometrics using c#.

want some sugessions as to how to make it effective.

ideas are most welcome for creating and modifying the project.

i want to have a attendance record and analysis on a weekly basis.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i dont want to use any SDK, pure programming using datasheet of device manufacturer and its driver


----------

